# FYI see below form CMS news page



## krisfelty (Feb 23, 2012)

For Immediate Release: Thursday, February 16, 2012 
Contact: CMS Office of Public Affairs
202-690-6145 



HHS ANNOUNCES INTENT TO DELAY ICD-10 COMPLIANCE DATE 

As part of President Obama's commitment to reducing regulatory burden, Health and Human Services Secretary Kathleen G. Sebelius today announced that HHS will initiate a process to postpone the date by which certain health care entities have to comply with International Classification of Diseases, 10th Edition diagnosis and procedure codes (ICD-10). 



The final rule adopting ICD-10 as a standard was published in January 2009 and set a compliance date of October 1, 2013 – a delay of two years from the compliance date initially specified in the 2008 proposed rule.  HHS will announce a new compliance date moving forward.



“ICD-10 codes are important to many positive improvements in our health care system,” said HHS Secretary Kathleen Sebelius.  “We have heard from many in the provider community who have concerns about the administrative burdens they face in the years ahead.  We are committing to work with the provider community to reexamine the pace at which HHS and the nation implement these important improvements to our health care system.”



ICD-10 codes provide more robust and specific data that will help improve patient care and enable the exchange of our health care data with that of the rest of the world that has long been using ICD-10.  Entities covered under the Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act of 1996 (HIPAA) will be required to use the ICD-10 diagnostic and procedure codes.



Kris Felty CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 23, 2012)

Kris,

You may want to see some of the other posts regarding this from last week.  

CMS has said to continue as scheduled!!  IF there is a change in the date, it may be several months before an announcement is made, as it has to first go through rule-making.  After having attended several meetings the last couple of years at CMS, I personally believe we may only be looking at a grace period.  There are too many other things already in the works dependent on ICD-10.  At this point in time, it would cost way too much to change the other things, and its really not fair to those organizations who have already spent tons of money on preparation and training.


----------



## krisfelty (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, I know. I just thought it was an interesting article. I did see afterward the other posts regarding the same one after I posted it. I do believe it will implement as planned. 

Kris Felty CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------

